# branchement appel TV



## spims (1 Janvier 2015)

J'envisage d'acheter un apple TV. 
J'ai regardé les prises dispo sur mon appli et ma TV.
J'ai une prise optique dispo sur mon ampli, nickel.
En revanche, coté TV, elle est équipée de 2 prises HDMI qui sont déjà prises par le lecteur DVD et le décodeur Orange.
C'est mort pour brancher l'apple TV ?


----------



## Oizo (2 Janvier 2015)

Il y a toujours possibilité de rajouter des entrées HDMI via un boîtier de ce genre qui coûte une dizaine d'euros.


----------

